# Please Help - Family Tree



## CarlAnscombe (29 Jul 2020)

Hi! 

I’m really sorry if I am in the wrong area/place but I am looking for help, my mum has given me this (see pictures) as I am doing my family tree and I know my relatives have served in the forces, RAF, Navy and Army and I was wondering if anyone will have any information of these 2 items? What periods they may be from etc as I know they belonged to my grandfather and great grandfather. 

I was advised that the maple leave cap badge is in relation to the forces? And that the other item is a sweetheart charm? 

Is this correct? 

Kind Regards,

Carl


----------



## CarlAnscombe (29 Jul 2020)

Maple Leaf 🍁


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Jul 2020)

The maple leaf is a general service collar badge for the First World War. General service badges were worn when a soldiers's specific unit or corps badge was not available.

The other part is a jewelry item. The connector on it is a common fitting for watch fobs. The hallmaks are blurry in your first photo, but it looks like maks for Birmingham 1911. See the makers mark here for William Light - https://www.silvermakersmarks.co.uk/Makers/Birmingham-WL-WR.html


----------



## CarlAnscombe (29 Jul 2020)

Hi Michael!,

That's really interesting thank you so much for the fast reply!, So with the maple leaf badge would that be given to him because he served/was in Canada at a period of time in the war (am i right in thinking?) - Also i have added another more zoomed photo of it to see if it makes better sense . My grandad always told my mum it means alot to him and to keep it in the family i presume the engravings are his and his fathers initials LS and GS.


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Jul 2020)

It is possibly one of the first badges he wore, before receiving the particular badges for his unit.

For First World War service, my pages here may help you with further research: http://www.regimentalrogue.com/misc/researching_first_world_war_soldiers.htm

For the Second World War, service records are also available through Library and Archives Canada. Instructions to request a copy of a service record from Library and Archives Canada can be found on this page - http://www.bac-lac.gc.ca/eng/transparency/atippr/Pages/Access-information-military-files.aspx

The Access to Information and Privacy (ATIP) procedure (use the formal request option) will work if you have all or most of the identification details they prefer. (LAC will not pull multiple files to try and figure out which one you want from minimal clues.)

An alternative, although its a more expensive than the ATIP request, is to use one of the freelance researchers listed by LAC once they have access again. A researcher can work with the LAC staff to ensure the correct file is being drawn even when the full identification details that LAC prefers are not available. From my own experience with him, I can recommend Arnold Kay for this, he can be found in the LAC list of researchers at the following link.

Hiring a Freelance Researcher - https://www.bac-lac.gc.ca/eng/freelance-researchers/Pages/freelance-researchers.aspx


----------



## CarlAnscombe (29 Jul 2020)

Hi Michael!,

That's perfect, thank you so much for the response and your help with it!

Just need to piece together as i do have an idea of who it was as there is only one relative who married a canadian lady many years ago!!

Stay safe and take care.

Kind Regards,

Carl


----------

